

Ask HN: Providing customer analytics - gawker

Hi guys,<p>For those of you have SAAS-businesses, what do you use to provide analytics for your users? Do you build on-top of Google analytics or Mixpanel or is there some sort of service that I can hook into?<p>Thanks!
======
waivej
I'm going down this path and building it myself. Though I provide software and
service rather than "SAAS".

I started comparing the time vs. income per customer. The best ones never
call, rarely use the product and pay on time. I plan to factor in more time
and $ costs but it will probably be the same result.

Now I want to measure how effectively I am empowering my users.

------
asselinpaul
I'd like to know too. I think they implement it themselves but who knows...

